# Crank Makes the Bansaw Fun to Use Again



## NBeener

Cheap !

I avoided the Carter quick-release, too, and-in fact-found it unnecessary to re-install the quick-release that came WITH my Grizzly G0555X by … buying and installing the Carter Ratchet Rod-a more expensive version of the Big Horn, but … along the same lines.

I think this is truly one of the BEST bang-for-the-buck BS upgrades you can buy-AFTER you've ditched whatever OEM blade your saw came with ;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've seen home made quick release levers that look like they may be worth making, and I've also seen a home made version of this. I didn't realize a company made one…

It's true that the quick release setups are nice, but not for the price carter wants for it! With a crank like that you can just give it three twists (or whatever it takes to release the tension on your blade) and the same amount of twists to re-tighten. It's no more effort than a quick release handle requires!

good review!


----------



## Geedubs

I agree with this review. I recently purchased a used 14" Jet bandsaw and proceeded to upgrade it, including modifying the tension adjustment knob. The Carter option for quick-release was tempting but the price just did not make sense for my level of use. I also found the Big Horn crank on Amazon and ordered it. I am VERY happy with it…but of course don't always remember to either release or tighten the tension (can't blame the tool for the handler). One review I read on this crank said that it bent the first time he used it. I can see where this might happen but you just need to treat it with a little care and use your noodle when you use it. For the price, it is a great option for relaxing the tension on the blade when not using it. I now have a little sign by my power switch saying "Blade Tension?". Now if I would just remember to read it.


----------



## knothead

You folks have been lucky! After reading the OP review of this I rushed out and ordered one for my JET 14" saw. It came right away but I didn't have time to install it until this past weekend.

What junk! What I ended up with was a $15.00 plastic hand crank. The threads on the rod were so poorly machined and sloppy they barely worked at all. The "Special" drive nut they included for the Jet saw is so small that it just spins in the tensioning block. USELESS!! Save your money!

You truly do get what you pay for!


----------



## pintodeluxe

Knothead,
Sorry you got a lame one. I hope that is a rare lemon. I installed mine on a Jet 14" Bandsaw, and it worked beautifully. Is it a Big Horn brand?


----------



## woodzy

I jusy found out why everyone is so iinterested in upgrading this part.

I have cheaper version of the Delta and Jet 14" BS. It is sold in Canada under the Preformax brand. Overall its a good machine. It actually comes with a larger motor and identical specs to the otherr two machines. It's basically lacking name recognition. I've never been one to buy a product strickley based on the manufacturer sticker oin the side.

The OEM Tension Screw is a ticking time bomb. Mine n off on me last night just as i was cleaning up for the night. I went to release the tension and it came it came to an unexpected stop. The treads were bent, warped and crossed so bad i still don't know what i did.

I usually wiggle the screw as i realease or add tension to the blade but i've always felt that the parts are not well designed and something was going to go under load.

I am going to look at the two versions that wer were mentioned here are make a descision on which one to go with.

I'll make sure to add my 2 cents after i give it a good run through.

Thanks for the insight.


----------

